# Murray Meteor Flite Questions



## RadRacer203 (Jun 5, 2018)

Not my first old bike (also have a Murray Aeroline) but I just picked up this nice original Meteor Flite and I had some questions about it. The first thing I was wondering was the year, It's definitely not a 50's one, I know that much. The numbers I can see are MOW 40.... 303426. 


The rear coaster brake is shot and needs replaced but it's not one I've ever seen before- Komet, made in Germany.

I'm also on the hunt for the nut and washer to keep the nut/ bearing piece on the crank from backing out. The crank in it now is a Schwinn unit because I had it laying around and it fit. The pedals were so crossthreaded and stuck in the original crank that I had to cut it apart to get it off, so I need a new set of pedals too. I guess I just need to figure out exactly what I need before I can order the nut.

My last question is, should I keep it stock or customize it a little bit with a metalflake white banana seat and ape hangers? I'm pretty torn about that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2018)

I sold this exact same type of bike about five years ago. I want to say mine was a '64 but could be wrong. The hubs are not hard to find-- I may still have a couple laying around. Personally it looks pretty nice and original so I wouldn't screw with it. Then again not a terrible amount of value so it isn't like you're destroying a Bluebird. Your call. V/r Shawn


----------



## RadRacer203 (Jun 5, 2018)

I was thinking if I did make any modifications they would have to be easily reversible, and I would keep all the original parts. That said, I did some thinking, and I was talking to my brother who's probably going to be the main rider, and I think I'm going to go with a different rear hub with a 20 tooth sprocket instead of the 18 tooth on it now. Lots of hills in my area. The only thing that's worrying me is finding that nut because I have 3 cranks- 1 random Schwinn that's in this now, the one on my Aeroline, and the original from this bike and they all have very slightly different threads to them.


----------



## RadRacer203 (Jun 6, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what size and thread nut and washer I need for the crank? It was the stock crank from a Schwinn Typhoon


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

RadRacer203 said:


> Can anyone tell me what size and thread nut and washer I need for the crank? It was the stock crank from a Schwinn Typhoon



If it is a Chicago Schwinn one piece crank, it is 28 TPI - check your local bicycle shop - the hardware is easily sourced.


----------



## RadRacer203 (Jun 8, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> If it is a Chicago Schwinn one piece crank, it is 28 TPI - check your local bicycle shop - the hardware is easily sourced.



Thanks, I'll try to dig one up.


----------



## RadRacer203 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ok, I found a new nut for the crank and I built a new set of wheels for it today. Just curious if anyone can tell me what year this bike is?


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 10, 2018)

RadRacer203 said:


> Ok, I found a new nut for the crank and I built a new set of wheels for it today. Just curious if anyone can tell me what year this bike is?



CABE thread for Murray serial number date code.


----------



## RadRacer203 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks, I found it and it looks like I was exactly right in my guess that it was a '63.


----------

